
AMD's answer to relevance questions leaks with prices - gigatexal
16 threads for about 500 bucks. Quad cores for 150. And if the leaks are to be trusted it will trade blows with intel in performance.
======
gigatexal
[http://techreport.com/news/31427/rumor-full-ryzen-spec-
and-p...](http://techreport.com/news/31427/rumor-full-ryzen-spec-and-price-
list-leaks)

Url

